# Exercise heart monitor



## Bonnie23 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hi

I'm trying really hard to put more exercise in my routine. I'm normally doing between an hour and an hour and a half at the gym three times a week.

I'm interested in buying a heart rate monitor band that goes around your chest and wondered if anyone could recommend one? Or a smart watch that isn't ridiculously expensive.

Thanks 
B x


----------



## SonSam (Oct 20, 2019)

I have a FitBit Blaize, think I paid around 100 pound for it. Cheaper than a Iwatch. Does the same things give or take. It has a  monitor on it (obviously taking from the wrist). 

been very good for me...


----------



## Type1London (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi Bonnie,
It's great that you are incorporating more exercise into your routine! It might be worth checking out the selection of Fitbits that are out there at the moment, a lot of those have heart rate monitors built into the watch and so are really useful when exercising, and they're not too expensive - maybe keep an eye out for deals on Black Friday as there are usually some good discounts. I'm sure there are many others out there too, but can only speak from experience having used a Fitbit myself


----------

